# Erotik-Karriere.com



## roethemaster (23 Januar 2007)

servus! diese bekam ich gestern und habe dummerweise mitgemacht! 


> Guten Tag,
> 
> haben Sie schon etwas von der lukrativen Verdienstmöglichkeit EROTIKDARSTELLER/MODEL gehört?
> 
> ...



wie gesagt, hab mitgemacht und nicht lang genug in den AGB's gestöbert. Der Kram kostet 82€!


> § 4 Zahlungsbedingungen / Zahlungsverzug
> (1) Der Preis für die Datenweiterleitung beträgt einmalig brutto 82,00 Euro. Der Betrag ist sofort fällig.



habe direkt als ichs doch gesehn hab schriftlich an all deren mail adressen gekündigt, aber bisher keine antwort. 


> (3) Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt vorzeitig, wenn die CR Online-Vermarktungsgesellschaft Ltd. mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung vor Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist begonnen hat (§ 312d Abs. 2 Nr. 2 BGB). Dies ist der Fall, sobald eine Vermittlung/Datenweiterleitung erfolgte.



denk mal, darauf wollen die sich berufen! 

mal abwarten, hab bisher nicht viel über die gefunden!
aber eins kommt mir sehr selten vor;
die anschrift


> 95 Wilton Road, Suite 3
> London, SW1V 1BZ
> United Kingdom



kommt sehr oft mit [...] im inet ins gespräch! 


also achtung leute! 

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## roethemaster (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*

hab mal bissel weiter im inet rumgewurschtelt und bin bei der verbraucherzentrale berlin gelandet.

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/vz/html/modules/xfsection/article.php?articleid=538

ist wohl ein fall von unzureichenden Preisinformation!

_[Fullquote durch Link ersetzt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*



roethemaster schrieb:


> ....hab mitgemacht und nicht lang genug in den AGB's gestöbert.


Das war ja schon ein guter Anfang aber der Preis steht ja auch rechts neben dem Anmeldeformular. Zugegeben, mEn nicht deutlich genug, was erhebliche Zweifel an der Zahlungspflicht aufkommen lässt. Der Anbieter sollte ein ziviles Gericht mit der Prüfung einer Zahlungsverpflichtung bemühen und bis dahin könnte er sich bei mir in so einem Fall von mir aus mit Rechnungen, Mahnungen und anderem Inkassogedöns die Finger wundhacken.


----------



## roethemaster (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*

gestern standen die kosten NICHT neben dem Anmeldeformular!!!


----------



## Reducal (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*



roethemaster schrieb:


> gestern standen die kosten NICHT neben dem Anmeldeformular!!!


selbst wenn sie so wie heute dort gestanden hätten, ist für meinen Geschmack unzureichend.

Suche doch mal in deinem Ordner Temporary Internet Files, ob sich nicht gar die Seite im Zustand von gestern reproduzieren und speichern (Screenshot) lässt.


----------



## KatzenHai (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*

Ein schönes Beispiel dafür, wie dumm es ist, auf Spammails zu reagieren.

1. ist die Mailaddy bestätigt und bei der vermeintlichen Seriösität der Sender sicherlich bereits zur pekuniären Zweitverwertung vorgesehen,

2. läuft man Gefahr, kleinst-geschriebene Preisangaben zu übersehen ...

Wobei mich schon interessieren würde, wie viel der von dir erwarteten vergnüglichen Leistung beim Casting zu erwarten wäre ... Nimmt man "Casting" ernst, wird dort ja geschaut, wer was kann ...

Oder werden wir hier gerade auf den Arm genommen??​


----------



## Der Jurist (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> ..... Oder werden wir hier gerade auf den Arm genommen??


Egal, es unterhält. :scherzkeks:


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*

Diese Angaben


> Mit der Anmeldung erhalten Sie garantiert eine Einladung zum Casting in Ihrer gewünschten Kategorie. Für diesen besonders exklusiven Service inkl. der Casting-Garantie wird eine einmalige Gebühr in Höhe von 82 Euro inkl. MwSt. erhoben, die im Voraus fällig ist. Nähere Informationen erhalten Sie in den Kundeninformationen sowie den Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedigungen.
> Nahezu alle offenen Fragen werden in den FAQ beantwortet.


[......]

[.......] das hier


> Dringend gesucht (Teilnahme an den Filmproduktionen auch maskiert möglich - so sind Sie zwar zu bewundern, aber für Niemanden zu erkennen) :
> Models (m/w) für Bikini-/Beachwear-Aufnahmen (Foto/Print/Web)
> Models (m/w)für Fotoproduktion (Print/Web)
> 15 Männer für Videoproduktion (Hardcore, FSK18 )
> ...


war auf der Anmeldemaske am rechten Rand aufgeführt.

[.....] in § 4 (Zahlungsbedingungen) der AGB waren die 82 Euronen, die sofort mit der Anmeldung fällig werden, erwähnt.


----------



## roethemaster (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*



Reducal schrieb:


> selbst wenn sie so wie heute dort gestanden hätten, ist für meinen Geschmack unzureichend.
> 
> Suche doch mal in deinem Ordner Temporary Internet Files, ob sich nicht gar die Seite im Zustand von gestern reproduzieren und speichern (Screenshot) lässt.



für meinen geschmack auch nicht! hab leider ad-aware drauf, der täglich alles löscht! 




KatzenHai schrieb:


> Wobei mich schon interessieren würde, wie viel der von dir erwarteten vergnüglichen Leistung beim Casting zu erwarten wäre ... Nimmt man "Casting" ernst, wird dort ja geschaut, wer was kann ...
> 
> Oder werden wir hier gerade auf den Arm genommen??​



auf den arm genommen, bezüglich versuchter "[edit]" denk ich mal!
obs wirklich nen casting gibt ist so ne sache! 




JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Diese Angaben
> 
> [.......]
> 
> [........] in § 4 (Zahlungsbedingungen) der AGB waren die 82 Euronen, die sofort mit der Anmeldung fällig werden, erwähnt.




hast du nicht zufällig nen screenshot oder temp dateien?

das es im §4 erwähnt wird, hab ich ja später dann auch bemerkt, 
aber ist nicht ausreichend sichtbar!!


----------



## KatzenHai (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*



roethemaster schrieb:


> obs wirklich nen casting gibt ist so ne sache!


Lässt sich für 82 € heraus bekommen - und auf Basis der Zusage "_Mit der Anmeldung erhalten Sie garantiert eine Einladung zum Casting in Ihrer gewünschten Kategorie._" kann man das Casting (bzw. die Einladung dazu) theoretisch sogar einklagen ... :rotfl:


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*



> Geändert von Brest. Grund: Falsche Tatsachenbehauptung (wir haben gegenteilige Informationen) entfernt.



Wetten dass? (meine Behauptung zutraf?; zumindest auf einigen Anmeldeseiten)
http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cach...=agb+erotik-karriere&hl=de&gl=de&ct=clnk&cd=3


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*

Fast 100% durchgängige Erkennungsmerkmale, bei denen die Alarmglocken klingeln sollten
sind Seiten, bei denen außer ein bißchen Firlefanz an hohlen Versprechungen spätestens 
auf der zweiten   nichts weiter als eine Anmeldemaske "präsentiert" wird und der
 übliche Kokolores  mit der gespeicherten IP  und dem  obligatorischen Gewinnversprechen

Frage mich wirklich immer wieder, warum so viele so leichtfertig mit der Weitergabe ihrer
persönlichen Daten sind, nur weil das Blaue vom Himmel versprochen wird. Niemand
 hat was zu verschenken, das sollte eigentlich zum Grundwissen gehören


----------



## KatzenHai (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Oder werden wir hier gerade auf den Arm genommen??





Der Jurist schrieb:


> Egal, es unterhält. :scherzkeks:





Captain Picard schrieb:


> Frage mich wirklich immer wieder, warum so viele so leichtfertig mit der Weitergabe ihrer persönlichen Daten sind, nur weil das Blaue vom Himmel versprochen wird.



Egal, es unterhält. :scherzkeks:


----------



## roethemaster (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Fast 100% durchgängige Erkennungsmerkmale, bei denen die Alarmglocken klingeln sollten
> sind Seiten, bei denen außer ein bißchen Firlefanz an hohlen Versprechungen spätestens
> auf der zweiten   nichts weiter als eine Anmeldemaske "präsentiert" wird und der
> übliche Kokolores  mit der gespeicherten IP  und dem  obligatorischen Gewinnversprechen
> ...




weiß normal, dass so seiten meist müll sind. 
würd ich jetzt die situation erzählen, als und wie ich mich angemeldet hab, wärs zu lang! 
aber kanns jez leider nit rückgängig machen.
also hoffe schon, durch die kündigungsmails!


----------



## roethemaster (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*

heut kam deren rechnung.



> - WICHTIG / Ihr Casting -
> ------------------------------------
> Kunden-Nr.:   111**
> Rechnung Nr.:   13 - ****
> ...



der tole hotline ist nen faxgerät wo nichts ankommt! also ich hab denen nochma gemailt, das ich NICHT zahlen werd!


----------



## roethemaster (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*

hab hier noch was (eventuell) sehr brauchbares gefunden!



> § 296 Vermittlungsvertrag zwischen einem Vermittler und einem Arbeitssuchenden
> (1) 1Ein Vertrag, nach dem sich ein Vermittler verpflichtet, einem Arbeitsuchenden eine Arbeitsstelle zu vermitteln, bedarf der schriftlichen Form. 2In dem Vertrag ist insbesondere die Vergütung des Vermittlers anzugeben. 3Zu den Leistungen der Vermittlung gehören auch alle Leistungen, die zur Vorbereitung und Durchführung der Vermittlung erforderlich sind, insbesondere die Feststellung der Kenntnisse des Arbeitsuchenden sowie die mit der Vermittlung verbundene Berufsberatung. 4Der Vermittler hat dem Arbeitsuchenden den Vertragsinhalt in Textform mitzuteilen.
> 
> (2) 1Der Arbeitsuchende ist zur Zahlung der Vergütung nach Absatz 3 nur verpflichtet, wenn infolge der Vermittlung des Vermittlers der Arbeitsvertrag zustande gekommen ist. 2Der Vermittler darf keine Vorschüsse auf die Vergütungen verlangen oder entgegennehmen.
> ...


Quelle: http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/sgb_3/__296.html


----------



## roethemaster (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*

I.D.S. Wirtschaftdienste ist aus ähnlichen fällen ja auch schon bekannt!


----------



## roethemaster (8 März 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*

am freitag den 02.03 kam die erste Mahnung via Email (bei gmx im spamfilter ; ).



> - WICHTIG / Ihr Casting -
> ------------------------------------
> Kunden-Nr.:   11**7
> Rechnung Nr.:   1* - 2**3
> ...



jetzt haben sie sogar eine hotline eingerichtet. also war bei den vorigen mails jedenfalls nicht zu sehen!


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*

...und, hattest du dich angemeldet? Bist du mindestens 18 und hattest du den Preis zur Kenntnis genommen.

Der Anbieter hier macht es zwar nicht viel besser als andere aber er schreibt den Preis schon mal neben das Dateneingabefeld, so dass ein Scrollen nicht nötig ist. Ob dieser Kostenhinweis aber genügt, sollte erst noch ein ziviles Gericht bewerten. Mein Bauchrausgefühl meint: *nein*! Aber auf das kommt es nicht an.


----------



## roethemaster (8 März 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*

dies wurde nachträglich hinzugefügt! 
der text neben dem anmeldefenster kam erst später hinzu!!!!!


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*

Aus diesem Grund fertige ich Screenshots nun auch stets mit Datum und Zeit. Dem Anbieter würde es nun obliegen, eine noch bessere Preisangabe aus der Vergangenheit zu präsentieren. Gelingt ihm dies, so könnte er Anwärter auf einen tollen Preis sein. Ich nehme aber eher an, dass wir es hier mit einem Lo... zu tun haben.

Wann war eigentlich die Anmeldung von dir? Zumindest die Domain ist ja erst seit Anfang Januar 07 beim Herrn R.. Da sieht man mal wieder, wie schnellebig dieses Projekte sind und welchen dauernden Änderungen sie unterliegen. Nicht mal archive.org konnte die Seite erfassen.


----------



## roethemaster (8 März 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*

am 22.01 bekam ich die mail mit dem "tollen" angebot!

das mit den kostenangaben neben dem anmeldefenster müssen die innerhalb ca 1-2 tagen geändert haben!


----------



## roethemaster (8 März 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*

und u.a. hier versucht er an neue partner/email addys zu kommen 
http://www.affiliate.de/forum/ftopic11074.html


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*



roethemaster schrieb:


> das mit den kostenangaben neben dem anmeldefenster müssen die innerhalb ca 1-2 tagen geändert haben!


Dann ist es an dem Anbieter, einen Nachweis darüber zu führen, dass seine Preisangabe, die Widerrufsbrelehrung zur dauerhaften Speicherung bei dir und die wirksame Einbindung der AGB rechtskonform erfolgt ist. Das sind die Bedingungen, die an einem ordnungsgemäßen Vertrag geknüpft sind. Ist nur eine Bedingung unwirksam oder nicht nachvollziehbar, dann ist der ganze Vertrag zumindest schwebend unwirksam. Rückschlüsse sind selbständig zu schließen.


----------



## roethemaster (8 März 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*



Reducal schrieb:


> Dann ist es an dem Anbieter, einen Nachweis darüber zu führen, dass seine Preisangabe, die Widerrufsbrelehrung zur dauerhaften Speicherung bei dir und die wirksame Einbindung der AGB rechtskonform erfolgt ist. Das sind die Bedingungen, die an einem ordnungsgemäßen Vertrag geknüpft sind. Ist nur eine Bedingung unwirksam oder nicht nachvollziehbar, dann ist der ganze Vertrag zumindest schwebend unwirksam. Rückschlüsse sind selbständig zu schließen.



versteh ich das richtig, das er also z.B. in den bestätigungs emails diese angaben (preisangaben, widerrufsbelehrung) mir mitteilen muss?
dies hat er ja mit den in der email eingebundenen agb gemacht. da steht dann irgendwas von 82euro. sonst aber nirgends!


----------



## sascha (8 März 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*



> versteh ich das richtig, das er also z.B. in den bestätigungs emails diese angaben (preisangaben, widerrufsbelehrung) mir mitteilen muss?



Wenn du hier individuelle Rechtsberatung willst, verstehst du überhaupt nichts richtig. Die gibts hier nämlich nicht.


----------



## roethemaster (8 März 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*

weiß ich, will ich ja auch nicht. wollt nur fragen ob ich das so richtig verstanden hab...


----------



## roethemaster (21 März 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*

nachdem ich heut 2 mal mit denen telefoniert hab und mit anwalt und tv gedroht hab kam eben folgende mail:



> -----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
> Von: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]]
> Gesendet: Mittwoch, 21. März 2007 13:45
> An: roethemaster
> ...




klappt doch!


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 März 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*



roethemaster schrieb:


> ...hotline ist nen faxgerät wo nichts ankommt! also ich hab denen nochma gemailt, das ich NICHT zahlen werd!


Die FAX-Nr wird von anderen einschlägig bekannten Firmen als Telefonnummer verwendet 
Übrigens ist die 0180-Nummer meines Wissens zu lang. Das sieht (afaik) die BNetzA nicht so gerne. Diese hat mir mitgeteilt, dass der 0180-Stamm der Firma *QSC AG* gehört.


> Zuteilungsnehmer der Rufnummer (0)180-5552900xxxx
> QSC AG
> Matthias-Brüggen-Str. 55
> 50829 Köln


[...]
s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=188581#post188581


----------



## rolf76 (23 März 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Lässt sich für 82 € heraus bekommen - und auf Basis der Zusage "_Mit der Anmeldung erhalten Sie garantiert eine Einladung zum Casting in Ihrer gewünschten Kategorie._" kann man das Casting (bzw. die Einladung dazu) theoretisch sogar einklagen ... :rotfl:



Mit Blick auf § 1 S. 1 Prostitutionsgesetz wirst du allenfalls einklagen können, dass sie dir eine Weile zuschauen, einen Casting-Partner wirst du nicht einklagen können... :cry:


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 März 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*

[offtopic]Das letzte posting hätte mich sogar dann in höchstem Maße gefreut, wenn "aka-aka ist doof" drin stehen würde
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=164610#post164610
Willkommen zurück, rolf76!
:bussi:
[/offtopic]


----------



## rolf76 (27 März 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> [offtopic], wenn "aka-aka ist doof" drin stehen würde[/url]
> [/offtopic]


Das würde ich doch nie sagen.  
Es war höchste Zeit, mal wieder reinzuschauen!


----------



## roethemaster (20 April 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*



> nachdem ich heut 2 mal mit denen telefoniert hab und mit anwalt und tv gedroht hab kam eben folgende mail:






> -----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
> Von: ssc14 @ssc-support.de  [mailto:[email protected]]
> Gesendet: Mittwoch, 21. März 2007 13:45
> An: roethemaster
> ...



falsch gedacht! die geben wohl doch keine ruhe! hab heut eine 3te Mahnung bekommen. Die versuchens wohl immer wieder. Aber dann sind die bei mir an der falschen Adresse.



> = Letzte Zahlungsaufforderung! =
> 
> ====================================
> Kundennummer:   *****
> ...


----------



## Reducal (20 April 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*



roethemaster schrieb:


> falsch gedacht!


So ist es. Es ist anzunehmen, dass der Anbieter den Widerruf zwar zur Kenntnis nimmt, diesem aber nicht stattgibt. Die Daten werden (so verstehe ich das in dem Zusammenhang) nur für zukünftige Anmeldungen gelöscht, den bestehenden Vorgang berührt das nicht, wie die Mahnungen ja zeigen. Diese völlig missverständliche und zumeist für Betroffene nicht nachvollziehbare Abhandlung ist Teil der Strategie des Anbieters - Verunsicherung des Betroffenen und Verkehrung geltenden Rechts gehört zum Geschäft. :wall:


----------



## Timmeee (25 April 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*

Hall ich habeam 20.03.07 auch so eine E-mail gekriegt halt das sie Darsteller suchen. Ich war halt neugierig und hab mich angemeldet, dann hab ich erst gelesen das es was kosten würde stand aber nicht da wieviel.
Das Wiederufsrecht hab ich nicht gelesen da ich die AGB nur überflogen hab. Ich hab also keine Kündigungsmail geschrieben nach der Anmeldung. Ich hab auch gar nicht mehr dran gedacht. Bis ich am 19.04.07 die erste Rechnung bekommen habe.



> WICHTIG / Ihr Casting -
> ------------------------------------
> Kunden-Nr.:   17224
> Rechnung Nr.:   13 - 3373
> ...



Da wollte ich euch um Hilfe fragen was für mails ich schreiben soll um daraus zukommen.
Bitte um Antwort


----------



## guido-burkhard (25 April 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*

Lesen!
Und zwar das hier aus diesem Forum für den Anfang.

Ergänzend: http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=11761


----------



## peanuts (25 April 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*

Du kannst es ja mal mit diesem Musterbrief  versuchen.


----------



## roethemaster (26 Mai 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*

fast nicht zu glauben, doch heut lag doch ein Brief der "Deutschen Inkassostelle GmbH" im Briefkasten mit der Forderungssumme von 116,69€ die ich innerhalb von 5 Tagen begleichen soll.

Außerdem wurde ein negativer Eintrag bei schuldnerverzeichnis.de geführt. 
gibts über die seite schon irgendwelche erfahrungen. kommt mir sehr dubios vor!

_URL deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Immo (26 Mai 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*



roethemaster schrieb:


> kommt mir sehr dubios vor!


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=194063#post194063


----------



## bob1989 (15 Juni 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*

Hallo Community 

mir ist das gleiche passiert, in der Schule habe ich mich dort angemeldet ... und am gleichen tag habe ich noch eine Email an die netten Herren geschickt wo drin stand "Es sollen meine Kompletten Daten gelöscht werden", ich habe meinen Namen und meine Email adresse mit angegeben. 

Nun kam die 1. Mahnung, im Prinzip habe ich den Vertrag ja gekündigt aber der Herr am Telefon meinte es kam nie eine Email an. Ich war zu dieser Zeit 17 Jahre alt, können die mir überhaupt etwas anhängen? Naja eins steht feste .. ich werde definitiv nicht zahlen!!!!




Vielen Dank für ein paar antworten schonmal,

mfg aus Essen


----------



## roethemaster (21 Juni 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*

und es nimmt doch kein ende. heut bekam ich erneut post von der "deutsches inkassostelle".
zum forderungsbetrag sind zinsen in höhe von 1,36€ hinzugekommen.

auf der 2ten seite des schreibenswird mit einem Gerichtsverfahren gedroht und eine direkte Auflistung der dann folgendes Kosten. Daraus ergäb sich eine Gesamtsumme von 321,09€. die ich innerhalb von 5 Tagen überweisen soll.

außerdem wird wieder auf [...] aufmerksam gemacht wo ich bei nichtzahlung eingetragen werde.

_[Kommerzielle Verlinkung entfernt.
Meine dringende Bitte an alle Betroffenen: Bitte nicht Wasser auf die Mühlen des Angstinkassos kippen. (bh)]_


----------



## roethemaster (21 Juni 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*

hab eben ma bei der deutschen-inkassostelle angerufen und den mitarbeiter rund gemacht. da es mir vorkam das er mir nicht zuhört hab ich einfach mal aus spaß gesagt das ich das telefonat aufnehme. da war der doch aufeinmal sehr aufmerksam und hat darum gebettelt, diese zu löschen. er hat sogar alles was ich ihm erzählt hab, nach mehrmaliger aufforderung von mir im pc eingetragen was ich 5min später überprüft habe.
mit erotik-karriere hab ich ebenfalls telefoniert und mir die kündigung nochmals bestätigen lassen.
habe nun die org. bestätigungsmail an die deutsche inkassostelle geschickt..

bin ja mal gespannt


----------



## bob1989 (21 Juni 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*

Ich lass es nun einfach drauf ankommen ... sollte es bis zu einem Gerichtsverfahren kommen, kann ich mich immernoch darauf berufen das ich noch 17 war und meine Eltern dagegen waren. Das müsste reichen oder?


Gruß,
Robin


----------



## Reducal (21 Juni 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*

:dafuer:


----------



## bob1989 (21 Juni 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*



> :dafuer:



Wie darf ich das verstehen


----------



## Reducal (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*

.....lalala, dass zumindest ich deine Strategie befürworte - ich meine, dass ist schon o. K. so.


----------



## roethemaster (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*

so. jetzt müsst der käs aber echt gelutscht sein. hab jetzt auch von deutschland inkasso ne bestätigung via mail das die akte geschlossen wurde!



> Sehr geehrter Herr mustermann***,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bob1989 (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*

Ich habe nochmal eine allgemeine Frage:

Und zwar - wenn es wirklich soweit kommen _sollte_, wie gesagt ich war 17(!) , kann es vor Gericht gehen? Dürfen die mich in die Schufa oder was auch immer eintragen? Ich habe denen die Tage noch eine Email geschickt wo drin ausdrücklich dirn stand das meine Erziehungsberechtigten natürlich die ganze Zeit dagegen waren etc ... 

Nun meine Frage, wie weit dürfen/können/werden die noch gehen? Im Prinzip haben die rechtlich gesehen doch nichts gegen mich in der Hand oder?


Würd mich freuen wenn hier mal ein paar schreiben würden was Sie an meiner Stelle tun würden.... gegen sowas muss man angehen!!!! .... :wall: 

MfG

Robin


----------



## Reducal (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*



bob1989 schrieb:


> Nun meine Frage, wie weit dürfen/können/werden die noch gehen?


Wir sind leider keine Hellseher hier und die bereits xmal im Forum geposteten Hinweise und treffenden vermutungen wurden bislang nicht widerlegt. Hilft nur eines: alles durchlesen, den einschlägigen Links folgen und entspannen...


----------



## Immo (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*



bob1989 schrieb:


> Dürfen die mich in die Schufa oder was auch immer eintragen?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=36997
Zwischen drohen und tatsächlich tun liegen bei allen diesen "Unternehmen" Lichtjahre.
daher "keep it cool"...


----------



## kay123 (28 Juni 2007)

Hi
und zwar hatte ich vor einiger zeit ne mail von dieser seite bekommen erotik-karriere.com und das hörte sich ganz interressant an ,worauf ich das auch mal versuchen wollte,doch leider bekam ich erst nach der anmeldung mit das der service 82€ kosten soll.da ich ja laut agb ein widerrufrecht hatte ,habe ich auch gleich ne mail der adressen geschrieben die ich dort gefunden habe ,aber anscheinen exestieren diese adressen nicht .ich bekam jedenfalls immer ne meldung das die email adresse falsch sei.jedenfalls habe ich edacht das sei erledigt doch heute bekam ich die rechnung zugeschickt ,ich solle das geld überweisen,aber ich denke gar nicht dran habe auch sofort geantwort das ich dies nicht tun würde ,aber da kam wieder die meldung email falsch und bei der telefonummer geht auch keiner ran.kann mir jemand sagen wie ich da jetzt weiter vorgehen soll,ich will das auf gar keinen fall bezahlen .ich habe auch den ganzen schriftverkehr abgespeichert ,damit ich sagen kann das ich sofort widerrufen habe.was meint ihr einfach drauf ankommen lassen oder wie


----------



## kay123 (29 Juni 2007)

*brauche dringend rat bzw. hilfe*

Also und zwar habe ich mich bei einer bestimmten homepage registrieren lassen und dann bekam ich eine Mail in der drin stand das ich 82€ bezahlen muss ,da ich mit der Registrierung einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hätte.Jedenfalls habe ich gleich versucht ,das zu widerrufen ,da ich laut agb ein 14 tägiges Rücktrittsrecht.Ich habe dann gleich ne Mail an die dafür angegebene Adresse geschickt.Doch die Adresse muss falsch sein ,denn ich bekam die mail immer wieder zurück mit dem vermerk ,das es sich um eine nicht exestierende Adresse handelt.Ich hab es auch ein paar mal versucht ,aber immer wieder das gleiche.Jedenfalls hatte ich damit schon abgeschlossen bis ich am Dienstag ne Rechnung bekam in der ich die 82€ bezahlen soll.Ich habe nun nach langen Recherchen eine Adresse gefunden mit der ich das Unternehmen erreiche ,aber diese stand nicht auf der Homepage.Ich habe ihnen dann auch noch mal eine Rücktrittserklärung geschickt ,diese wurde aber abgelehnt mit der Begründung das kein Widerruf innerhalb der ersten 14 tage eingegangen ist,aber wie sollte ich die da ankommen wenn die Mail Adresse falsch ist.Sie haben jetz gesagt ich müsse die Rechnung begleichen oder man überträgt es an ein Inkassounternehmen.
Wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten ,ich habe die ganzen mails abgespeichert so das ich beweisen kann das ich diesen dienst widerufen wollte .was meint ihr einfach auf sich zu kommen lassen oder muss bzw.kann ich noch irgendwas  machen .


----------



## Bambi (29 Juni 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*

Deine Frage ist schon verstanden worden. Mein Vorschlag lautet, lies Dir doch bitte zuvörderst durch, was hier schon so zu dem Thema geschrieben wurde. Nach der Lektüre wirst Du sicher in der Lage sein, eine Lösung zu finden. 
Rechtsberatung in Einzelfällen gibt es z.B. bei Rechtsanwälten und/oder Verbraucherzentralen. Hier jedoch nicht.
Gruß Bambi


----------



## webwatcher (29 Juni 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*



Bambi schrieb:


> Rechtsberatung in Einzelfällen gibt es z.B. bei Rechtsanwälten und/oder Verbraucherzentralen. Hier jedoch nicht.
> Gruß Bambi


Um das immer mal wieder klarzustellen: Nicht, weil wir das nicht wollen, sondern weil wir 
das nicht dürfen und auch nicht in Userpostings erlaubt ist.


----------



## stab_dlx (11 Juli 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*

Hallo,

was soll man denn nun machen, wenn man eine Forderung von der Deutschen Inkasso GmbH bekommen hat??? Ich hatte fristgerecht einen Widerruf geschickt, aber dieser wurde in deren System verloren?? Diese sch.... Betr... !

Viele liebe Grüße 

Stab


----------



## Wembley (11 Juli 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*



stab_dlx schrieb:


> was soll man denn nun machen, wenn man eine Forderung von der Deutschen Inkasso GmbH bekommen hat??? Ich hatte fristgerecht einen Widerruf geschickt, aber dieser wurde in deren System verloren??


Was glaubst du, was dieses Inkasso-Dingsbumbs ausrichten kann? Lies dir das bitte durch und du wirst dich gleich beruhigen:
http://www.augsblog.de/2007/05/22/was-sie-ueber-inkassobueros-wissen-sollten/
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=181437#post181437

Und noch ein paar Links zum Thema. Dort wird alles erklärt:

1) http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
2) http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/
3) http://www.vis.bayern.de/recht/handel/vertragsarten/abo-fallen.htm

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## bob1989 (21 Juli 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*

Hui .... bin heute ausm Urlaub wieder da .. am 10.07.07 kam ein Brief von der Deutschen Inkassostelle, Sie wollen nun insgesamt 121€ von mir haben :-p  ...


Naja .. ich werde immernoch nicht darauf reagieren ... mal sehen was noch so kommt. Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden.


Mfg aus Essen


----------



## bob1989 (22 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*

Und gestern kam die 2. "Mahnung" von unserer Seriösen Inkassostelle, auf der Rückseite war ein >>natürlich echtes<< Gerichtsurteil was beschlossen hat, dass das Opfer den Prozess verloren hat.

Die von der DIK haben mit auch anstatt den 121€ eine Zahlung von 92€ angeboten um ich zitiere "Die Sache aus der Welt zu schaffen" .... Ich Frage mich warum die mir nur die 92€ anbieten wenn die rechtl. gesehen Anspruch auf die 121€ haben. Lachhaft. 


So noch ein Tipp für !ALLE! Nicht reagieren, auf keinen Fall [........] und ihr seid fast sorgenfrei  ....


mFG und schöne Weihnachstage

_Teil aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Nicko1998 (22 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Erotik-Karriere.com*



bob1989 schrieb:


> Und gestern kam die 2. "Mahnung" von unserer Seriösen Inkassostelle, auf der Rückseite war ein >>natürlich echtes<< Gerichtsurteil was beschlossen hat, dass das Opfer den Prozess verloren hat.


Irgendwie ist wohl bei diesem Inkassounternehmen "Winterschlussverkauf", denn in allen möglichen Foren wird über nahezu gleichlautende Schreiben mit diesem ominösen "Gerichtsurteil" berichtet, auch für andere Anwendungen wie IFPF und IfK, die bereits längst den Jordan durchschwommen haben.

Mich würde das nicht im Geringsten beunruhigen. 

Übrigens ist die betreffende Seite, die mal von der CR Online-Vermarktungsgesellschaft Ltd. London betrieben wurde, nicht/nicht mehr erreichbar! Und ich wollte mich doch noch schnell anmelden als Maskierter :lol:


> Dringend gesucht (Teilnahme an den Filmproduktionen auch maskiert möglich - so sind Sie zwar zu bewundern, aber für Niemanden zu erkennen)


----------

